# A couple of pictures to fire you guys up



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

Here are a couple of pictures a friend sent me. He took the pictures after his season closed.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Thump thump..... thump thump......thump thump...... 
You have got me going man....


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing. It'd be tough not being able to shoot that collar in the first pic....damn. Only a little over 2 months left which is still too long.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice picture! :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good quality photos...thanks for sharing!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Looks like the first one has a bonus band on it's right leg also.

That would make for a great mount. 

Awesome pics.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

One word for those pics is Sweet.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

nice pictures, u didnt have to fire me up i was already fired up but it just makes me want to get out there even more.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

waterwolf said:


> Looks like the first one has a bonus band on it's right leg also.


It's not a bonus, all collared birds are banded. Now if it had a tarsus band or reward band...that'd be a different story. 8)


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Do you happen to have the GPS coordinates for that field? :wink:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

AWESOME!!

:beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Looks like some Ohio honkers? Nice pics Rusty!! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Awsome pics :beer:


----------

